# Looking for a good trainer in the Fort Worth area



## jmckell (May 26, 2006)

I am looking for a good training in the Keller, Southlake, North Richland Hills, mid-cities area.

Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## kunadog (Nov 28, 2010)

Didn't see a reply. Did anyone PM you one. I am looking for one in that area as well.


----------



## myCOCO (Jan 15, 2011)

Did you find a good trainer here?


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry that I just saw the request..............You migth try "Animal America" on Colleyville Blvd., Colleyville, Tx. Ask for Sue Price, she runs regular Basic OB classes. Animal America is a first class operation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vickster1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Good Trainer*

Did you find a good trainer in the dfw area? I'm looking for as well!


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

I'm interested to find one in the Keller/North Forth Worth area. 
My 13 week old is a handful. He does some basics pretty good but I need help with the leash, biting, and I think he could be doing better in potty training.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

This is the closest Club contact I could find for your area...if that's not what you're looking for, maybe they can suggest something/someone different?


Kathleen Brennan
6001 Springwood Dr.
Arlington TX 76001
Phone: 817-832-7340
Email: [email protected]
Website: FWGSDC Home


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Home Page - Best Dog Training, Dog Daycare & Dog Boarding in Keller Praiseworthy Pups in Keller has gotten good reviews and I am planning on taking my own puppy there.


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

Yeah I emailed FWGSDC yesterday during my search. 

They had Praiseworthy Pups as a recommendation and my breeder recommended them. I have his first 2 shots just got to see if I can get him into a class. They didn't answer yesterday when I called.


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

Ashley_M said:


> Home Page - Best Dog Training, Dog Daycare & Dog Boarding in Keller Praiseworthy Pups in Keller has gotten good reviews and I am planning on taking my own puppy there.



Called yesterday 2 times, called today 2 times. Sent emails and nothing........

Maybe I can get someone at FWGSDC to help me privately from time to time for a little incentive? A lot of stuff he does well but I need a few things to correct.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hope this helps.......I understand that Animal America in Colleyville is interviewing for a new trainer. Sue Price the lady I mention earlier has retired.

They hope to have a trainer on staff soon. Give them a call and put your name on their waiting list.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

working dog reveloution......

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

http://www.workingdogrevolution.com

Allen TX


----------

